# Arc flash OSHA report



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

what caused the arc flash?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Electricity :jester:


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Electricity :jester:


Bwahahaha


----------

